# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حَمِّل: فهارس المخطوطات للمكتبات الإيرانية، لأول مرة على الشبكة

## الناسخ

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أرفع لكم بعض فهارس المخطوطات الخاصة بمكتبات إيران

ونبدأ بالخزانة الرضوية 
قسم الحديث 
ويسمونه: الأخبار، وفيه كتب شيعيّة وسنيّة

----------


## الناسخ

جرب من هنا أخي الكريم ، فلا أدري ما المشكلة أحول وضع الرابط ولكن بعض كلماته تتحول إلى نجوم (****):

http://wadod.org/vb/showthread.php?t=3302

----------


## الناسخ

فهرس الخزانة الرضوية 
قسم التجويد والقراءات 


يتبع، إن شاء الله

----------


## الناسخ

رابط آخر

هنا

----------


## الناسخ

فهرس الخزانة الرضوية 

قسم المعاني والبيان
يتبع إن شاء الله

----------


## الناسخ

رابط آخر لفهرس المعاني والبيان 
هنا

----------


## الناسخ

فهرس الخزانة قسم المنطق 

هنا

وهذا رابط آخر
هنا

----------


## فدوه

عذراً !!! 
فيها قسم للفقه والأصول

----------


## الناسخ

ليس عندي فهرس للفقه والأصول، بارك الله فيك

----------


## الناسخ

فهرس مكتبة آيت الله خليلي (كرمانشاه = ملك كرمان)

هنا 
وهنا 

يسر الله تعالى بالبقية

----------

